# Strange Changes on the Round 2 Website



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well I'm thinking MPC's Change Change Mummy and Vampire re-releases have fallen into the same Abyss that Bigfoot stumbled into. I just to a look at the website and the these are nowhere in site on the MPC drop menu. 
I can live with that but I'm hoping the same fate doesn't awaite the Dark Shadows kits.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll go out on a limb here and say that The DS kits could be released sometime in the future because of the new movie. At least there is a tie in.

~RK~


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yeah, I agree. The new Dark Shadows film should bring about a lot of related merchandizing, including models. 

Sean


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh crap, I hope not. I was looking forward to these kits. I had the Strange Change kits as a kid, would love to have them again.

Sean


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

Go to the Round 2 blog and scroll down to the bottom of the page. There, you'll find a link to "Older Entries" which will take you to a page that includes a review of the models they showed at iHobby in October. Under the photo of the Strange Change kits is this blurb:

Strange Change- We’ll be bringing back the Vampire and Mummy versions in the first half of 2011...Look for the Time Machine version later in the year probably. And please also note that *these kits will be made in the USA*.

Why do I keep seeing posts that say there won't be any Strange Change kits? R2 just hasn't come up with a release date yet. Now be patient and go finish the models you've already started so you'll have room on your workbench when the Strange Change models *do* come out!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I asked Jamie about the Strange Change kits over at the R2 blog.

They are no longer going to be made in the USA, they are shipping the molds overseas for production so the release has slipped. He said they will go back up on the web site when they have an idea of a new release date.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

mach7 said:


> I asked Jamie about the Strange Change kits over at the R2 blog.
> 
> They are no longer going to be made in the USA, they are shipping the molds overseas for production so the release has slipped. He said they will go back up on the web site when they have an idea of a new release date.


Thanks for doing that, Mach. I've seen nothing new and have heard the rumors. These are grail kits for me, right behind POTC and Disney's Haunted House series.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am annoyed that the new Enterprise from Star Trek 2009, has been pulled as in it ain't coming out!!!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Now be patient and go finish the models you've already started so you'll have room on your workbench when the Strange Change models *do* come out!


I like that!


----------



## Modelman (Sep 10, 2011)

I am new here (cool forum), and joined because I loved the original Strange Change Vampire and The Time Machine models. :thumbsup:

I noticed the "new" Strange Change Vampire looks to be a different sculpt. Please tell me that is not the case.

The Skeleton side never had a scorpion and the Vampire face on the new model looks totally different to me. I think the Vampire face on the original is 100% better. Aren't they using the original molds? If not, why change the sculpt? They could have copied an original right?

If they use altered sculpts I think the line may flop. What I saw turned me off quite a bit. Maybe it was just the photography?

Thanks for any info, and not trying to upset anyone.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the vampire face "change" is a result of the paint job rather than any mold change. I seem to recall having a scorpion in mine... although it could have been robbed from the mummy kit.

Also, the latest word from Round 2 is that these are currently being molded here in the US.


----------



## Modelman (Sep 10, 2011)

DinoMike said:


> I think the vampire face "change" is a result of the paint job rather than any mold change. I seem to recall having a scorpion in mine... although it could have been robbed from the mummy kit.
> 
> Also, the latest word from Round 2 is that these are currently being molded here in the US.


You think? I hope so.

Hope they are from the original molds. 

Don't see a Scorpion on the Skeleton side on the original I have. Wonder where he went? Lol.

Thanks for the quick reply too


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

The original does have a scorpion. It's on the one I built and is still on display in my basement.

I just checked and I actually have 3 scorpions on my skeleton side of this kit. The Mummy kit also has at least 1 scorpion because I have one on the 'humorous' side of that figure.


----------



## Modelman (Sep 10, 2011)

Bruce Bishop said:


> The original does have a scorpion. It's on the one I built and is still on display in my basement.


The original Vampire/Skeleton?

Weird. 

I don't see it on the 1974 box anywhere.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I don't know what year the kits I have came out, but I have had them for about 15-20 years now. I bought them together and built them both, and they are both on my shelf as I built them, although the rubber bands broke on both so they don't have that automatic 'change' feature operative any more.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually three scorpions and a rat come with the vampire,not shown on the box but on the instructions.

BRIAN


----------



## Modelman (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh , ok, thanks. 

I guess I never used mine.

I hope the molds used are the exact same ones from 1974.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

yep same molds

BRIAN


----------



## Modelman (Sep 10, 2011)

1bluegtx said:


> yep same molds
> 
> BRIAN


Thanks Brian.

Yea, I am there !

I found a place that is pre ordering them for $17 and change. Is that the best price you guys have found?


----------

